# Teh funnay



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

http://shadowdane.shackspace.com/cats.htm

The last two are the best...!


----------



## cdub (Oct 21, 2006)

It's been a while since I laughed like that. I think the karate one is the winner.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 21, 2006)

Freaking Hilarious!!!!

Jon
________
Mercedes-benz


----------

